# red clay like substance in the bottom of a compressor pump



## Hess (Aug 13, 2015)

I recently purchased a compressor, and in the process of changing the oil in the engine and the pump, I noticed a red clay like substance coming out of the pump. After the oil was drained out, I used a flashlight to look down into the pump through the add oil area. In the bottom of the pump, there appears to be more of the red stuff, almost like a coating on the bottom. Has anyone heard of this or saw something like this? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------

